# "Letter from Hell"



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm not sure if this has been on here before or how old it is but when I saw it this morning it moved me and I wanted to share with everyone here. You have got to check this out.

http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=3748793&affil=ktrk


----------

